# jjjjjjjjjj



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> I do 99% of my cooking at home, but I think the reason people like McDonald's is that for an _occasional treat,_ it is consistently good. I have had bad experiences with high-end burger places more often. A place here called "Hut's" won the Austin Chronicle's award for best burger, and when I went there I was sorely disappointed. The soft drinks were not properly carbonated, the fries were mushy, and the meat was tasteless. At least you can trust McDonald's to know their business well enough to get the basics correct, and to produce a reasonably consistent product.


----------

